# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  «Չենթարկվեք որևէ բժշկի ուղղորդմանը, նրանք շառլատաններ են», - Դերենիկ Դումանյան

## Chuk

> Ազգային ժողովի «Հայ ազգային կոնգրես» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանն այսօր ԱԺ-ում ընթացող բյուջետային քննարկումների ժամանակ Առողջապահության նախարար Դերենիկ Դումանյանից հետաքրքրվեց՝ տեղյա՞կ է նախարարը, որ հիվանդանոցներին պետական միջոցներով տրամադրվող դեղերն ու բժշկական օգնության համար նախատեսված այլ միջոցները՝ բինտ, յոդ և այլն, հիվանդներին ոչ միայն չեն տրամադրվում, այլ ավելին՝ նրանց հուշում են, թե որտեղից կարող են գնել դրանք:
> 
> Պարզվեց, որ նախարարը ոչ միայն տեղյակ էր, այլ նաև բերեց սեփական օրինակները. «Եվս մի արատավոր ուղի նշեմ, դա բժիշկ-դեղատուն, բժիշկ-լաբորատորիա եռանկյունին է: Այսինքն՝ բժիշկն ուղղորդում է հիվանդին՝ գնա ա՛յս լաբորատորիան, պնդելով, թե ինքը միայն դրա տվյալներին է հավատում: Հիվանդը դուրս է գալիս, բժիշկը նրա հետևից զանգում է լաբորատորիա ու պատվիրում, թե այսքան շաքար կգրես: Էս բժիշկները երկուսի հետ էլ աշխատում են և ստիպում կեղծ վճարումներ կատարել»,- ասաց նախարարը:
> 
> Դերենիկ Դումանյանը հավաստիացրեց, որ նման արատավոր երևույթի կանխարգելման համար լուրջ աշխատանքներ են կատարում. «Այս հարցով լուրջ ուսումնասիրություններ և հանձնարարություններ են իջեցված, որպեսզի ստուգեն, թե ռեակտիվները ո՞ր թվի են, ի՞նչ ծավալի հետազոտություն են անում: Սրանք հիմնականում ինքնուրույն ձևավորված լաբորատորիաներն են: Զգուշացնում եմ, որ սրա դեմ պայքարելու եմ և բարձրաձայն ասում եմ, որ հիվանդները չենթարկվեն որևէ բժշկի ուղղորդմանը, նրանք շառլատաններ են: Ես դրանց նույնիսկ իրավական պատասխանատվության կենթարկեմ: Սա իմ առաջիկա հիմնական անելիքն է»,- ասաց նա:
> 
> Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանին ուրախացրեց, իհարկե, որ նախարարը նման երևույթներին ծանոթ է և նկատեց, որ դրանք ոչ թե առկա են, այլ համատարած բնույթ են կրում: Պատգամավորը միաժամանակ հետաքրքրվեց, թե կոնկրետ կա՞ն գլխավոր բժշկի, կամ այլ բժիշկների պատժման դեպքեր:
> 
> «Ավելի լավ կլիներ ներկայացնեիք կոնկրետ փաստեր, որ այսինչ բժշիկը պատժվել է, մինչդեռ առ այսօր կոնկրետ միջոցառումներ ձեռնարկված չեն: Չեմ կարծում, որ դուք չունեք տվյալներ կոնկրետ հիվանդանոցներից: Պետք է մի հիվանդանոցից սկսել և դա դաս կլիներ մյուսների համար»,- ասաց պատգամավորը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am



Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, Դերոն իրավունք ունի նման կերպ արտահայտվելու:


հ.գ. «Դերո» դիմելաձևի հեղինակային իրավունքը պատկանում է Ս.Սարգսյանին:

----------

keyboard (28.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012), Տրիբուն (28.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Դերենիկ Դումանյանի անկեղծ արտահայտությունները միանշանակ ողջունելի են, առավել ևս, որ առ այսօր, ես չեմ հիշում, որ որևէ առողջապահության նախարար մանրամասն խոսեր նման երևույթների մասին, ավելին` նման կարգի խոսակցությունները միշտ շրջանցվել են, մնացել են կուլիսների հետևում: 

Եթե նախարարը չխոսար առկա պրոբլեմների մասին` կասեին նախարարը տեղյակ չէ, չի ուզում տեղյակ լինել, կամ էլ` խուսափում է... իսկ հիմա մարդը պարզ խոսում է, նույնիսկ իր կողմից է ավելացնում, առավել մանրամասնում արատավոր երևույթները, որնք առկա են համակարգում: 

Պատասխան` ողջունելի է:

----------

keyboard (28.09.2012), Malxas (28.09.2012), Ամմէ (11.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Իրականում այդ արատավոր երևույթների մասին իհարկե գիտեր նախարարը: Բայց գիտի ոչ միայն նախարարը, այլև շարքային քաղաքացին: Իսկ շարքային քաղաքացին նաև գիտի, որ ստեղ լուրջ բիզնեսներ ու լուրջ շահերի բախումներ կան: Շարքային քաղաքացին նաև գիտի, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում էնպես չի, որ բժիշկը կամ գլխավոր բժիշկը ինքնագլուխ են այդ ամենն անում: Ու շարքային քաղաքացին գիտի, որ գլխավոր բժիշկը կամ բժիշկը այս մեծ խաղում փոքր խաղացողներ են: Ու նման պարագայում ամբողջ մեղքը գցել այդ բժիշկների վրա ու դեռ նրանց բոլորին էլ (ընդ որում առանց սորտավորելու, առանց լավը վատից բաժանելու) շառլատաններ անվանելը մեղմ ասած ազնիվ չեմ համարում:

----------

melancholia (28.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Tig (28.09.2012), Ձայնալար (28.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Ի վերջո չմոռանանք, որ «գլխից ա պետք բռնել, գլխից...»  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (28.09.2012), keyboard (28.09.2012), melancholia (28.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Tig (28.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012), Տրիբուն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Tig

> հ.գ. Ի վերջո չմոռանանք, որ «գլխից ա պետք բռնել, գլխից...»


Մեծերին  :Jpit: 

Հա ինչ էի ասում, դե ամենամեծը հենց էս արտահայտություն անողն է, թող բռնվի իրենից...

Բայց դե մյուս կողմից երևույթը ընդհանուր առմամբ դրական եմ գնահատում: Այս խոսակցությունները, դեպի ներքև ճնշումները, վաղ թե ուշ անդրադարձվելու են դեպի վերև ու բախման արդյունքում հնարավոր է ինչոր դրական տեխաշարժեր գրանցվեն:

հ.գ. Օրինակ հիմա ՊՆ-ում էլ խառը վիճակ է: Մասնավորապես զինկոմիսարիատներից շատ հաստիքներ դարձնում են քաղաքացիական, դրանով իսկ ինքնաբերաբար կրճատվում է աշխատավարձը: Ինչպես նաև հաստիքների կրճատումների պատճառով մի քանի հաստիքի պարտականություններ դրվում են մեկի վրա: Ազատման դիմումների մեծ հոսք կա... 100 տարվա մասնագետները դուրս են գալիս աշխատանքից: Ու սա վաղ թե ուշ տալու է իր ճաքերը ու վաղ թե ուշ հասկանալու են, որ ուզած չուզած աշխատավարձերը պիտի բարձրացնեն: Բայց ավելի լավ է վաղ, քան թե ուշ...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Եթե իհարկե ճնշումները ձևական չեն, Տիգ ջան։ Ասենք, որ օրը մի երթուղային վարորդի տուգանում են սահմանվածից շատ մարդ տեղափոխելու համար դրա իմաստը ո՞րն ա, եթե նենց համակարգ ա ստեղծված, որ վարորդը պարզապես եկամուտ չի ունենա, եթե 13 հոգի տեղափոխի, էն մնացած մարդիկ էլ կմնան փողոցում, որովհետև պիկ ժամերին էդքան տրանսպորտ չկա, որ բոլորին նստած տեղ հասցնի։ 

Սերժը, երբ նոր էր «ընտրվել» և բավական լարված վիճակ էր, իրա ռեյտինգն էլ բացասական էր էլի տենց մի քանի թատրոն արեց։ Մաքսատ աշխատողներին նենց մի հրահանգ էր իջել ազնիվ աշխատելու, որ խեղճերը նույնիսկ մի պահ հավատացել էին ու վախեցել։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում մաքսատունը դառավ ավելի վախենալու ու կոռումպացված, քան երբևէ։

----------

Chuk (28.09.2012), keyboard (28.09.2012), Malxas (08.10.2012), Tig (29.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012), Շինարար (28.09.2012), Տրիբուն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ու հետո ոչ մի տրամաբանության չի ենթարկվում Սերոժի մղումը հանցավորության դեմ պայքարելու։ Ի՞նչ պատահեց հանկարծ, կայծա՞կն ա խփել, երա՞զ ա տեսել, ժողովո՞ւրդն ա ակտիվացել ու պարտադրում ա, արտաքին ուժե՞րն են փոխվել, օլիգարխնե՞րն են համեստացել։ Ախր բան չի փոխվել ու Սերոժի չի կարա ոչինչ փոխի։

----------

Bruno (28.09.2012), Chuk (28.09.2012), keyboard (28.09.2012), Malxas (08.10.2012), Tig (29.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012)

----------


## Նետ

Չգիտեմ թեմայում եմ. թէ չէ. բայց մի տեղը տեղին շառլատանի  ձեռքի  քաշված ել ես եմ։Ասեմ  մյուսներն էլ հանկարծ  չխաբվեն։ ՙԿրիոմեդ՚ ա կոչվում էդ ՙմեթոդը՚ իբր  սառեցման միջոցով  նշիկներ ու քիթ կոկորդ ա բուժում։ Էլմիրա Սուրենովնա։ Սա է։ Ինքը ոչ մի կապ չունի քիթ կոկորդի հետ։ Մասնագիտությամբ  էպիդեմիոլոգ է։ Առանց զննման միանգամից ուղարկեց Տամոգրաֆիայի։ Նույն ասածի պես  զանգել էր արդեն Տամոգրաֆուհուն. սա էլ իր հերդին էնպիսի բաներ գրեց որ  գրեթե հրաժեշտի աչքերով էի նայում բոլորին։ Խելքից դուրս հակաբիոտիկներ նշանակեց ու 100 հազար գլխանց ուզեց։ Բայց սառեցման երես այդպես էլ չտեսա։ պարզվում էր որ  միակողմանի ՙսառեցման՚  համար նորից  մի  էդքան պիտի վճարեի. Ու ստեղ արդեն ասացի ՙ Հըլը՛ մի րոպեեե՚ :Smile: 
Գլուխներդ ի՞նչ ցավեցնեմ. սա բացի վնասից մի գրամ օգուտ չտվեց։ 
Նշիկներս հեռացրեցի ու պ_լ_ծ։

----------


## Vaio

> Մեծերին 
> 
> Հա ինչ էի ասում, դե ամենամեծը հենց էս արտահայտություն անողն է, թող բռնվի իրենից...


Մի մոռացեք, որ նախարարը երեք ամիս է ինչ աշխատում է, նենց որ այդ դեպքում կոնկրետ իրան դա չի կարող վերագրվել: 

Իսկ այդպիսի արտահայտություն անողները հենց գործ անողներն են, ես վստահ եմ դրանում, եթե իրան պետ չլիներ այս թեման շոշափել` ինքը կարճ կոնկրետ կասեր ու կանցներ առաջ, իսկ տվյալ դեպքում, ինքը շատ մանրամասն ներկայացրեց առկա իրավիճակը, ինչը ամեն մեկը չէր անի: 

Կտենաք, թե ինչ նկատելի, կտրուկ փոփոխություններ է անելու Դումանյանը դեղերի ոլորտում, մի քիչ համբերություն ու դուք կզգաք դրա պտուղները: 

Կարող եք վերլուծել այս համարձակ արտահայտությունը, որը հենց նենց չի կարող լինել.



> Հայաստանում որևէ արտոնյալ բուժհիմնարկ չի լինելու, և չի լինելու որևէ արտոնյալ բժշկական կենտրոնի տնօրեն. «Ես դա Ձեզ վստահեցնում եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> եթե իրան պետ չլիներ այս թեման շոշափել


Իհարկե պետք էր թեման շոշափել, չմոռանանք, որ առջևում նախագահական ընտրություններն են ու նախագահը բացել է մեծ թատերաշրջանը՝ հայտնի ներկայացմամբ: Մինչ ընտրությունները դեռ այլ նման հարցեր էլ են պետք լինելու շոշափել: Ու ոչ միայն առողջապահական ոլորտում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.10.2012), Tig (29.09.2012), Արէա (29.09.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Սա այն դեպքն է, երբ բժիշկը (ոչ թե գլխավոր բժիշկը) հենց գլխավոր խաղացողն է, և հենց ինքնագլուխ է: 

Դեղերից ստացած ատկատներից բժիշկը նալոգ չի տալիս գլխավոր բժշկին, քանի որ ատկատների մասին գլխավոր բժիշկը չգիտի, որտեղից պետքա իմանա, որ ասենք թե, գաստրոէնտերոլոգ Պողոս Պողոսյանը իր հիվանդներին ուղարկում է Նատալիֆարմ-ի կայարանի մասնաճյուղի դեղատուն: 

Նույն Խաչիկյանի գործի դեպքում: ՀՀ նախագահը և վարչապետը չէին կարող իմանալ, որ Խաչիկյանենք մեռած մարդկանց տեղը փող են ստանում: 

Բաներ կան, որ հաստատ նախագահն էլ չգիտի և նույնիսկ մտքով էլ մոտիկ բան չի կարա անցնի, քանի որ դա ներքին խոհանոց է, որից տեղյակ է միայն ներսի աշխատողը, ինչն էլ ձևավորրվում է կյանքի փորձով... պրակտիկա!

----------


## Vaio

> Իհարկե պետք էր թեման շոշափել, չմոռանանք, որ առջևում նախագահական ընտրություններն են ու նախագահը բացել է մեծ թատերաշրջանը՝ հայտնի ներկայացմամբ: Մինչ ընտրությունները դեռ այլ նման հարցեր էլ են պետք լինելու շոշափել: Ու ոչ միայն առողջապահական ոլորտում:


Բնականաբար կա այդպիսի բան` նախընտրական: 
Բայց սա բացառիկ դեպք է: Եթե ծանոթ բժիշկ ունես, կարող ես հարցնել Դումանյանի մասին, ինքը շատ լուրջ առողջապահության կազմակերպիչ է, աշխատող մարդ է, գործի գիտակ է (հաստատ!), բացի այդ լավ մարդ է, և շատ մարդկանց է օգնել, ես վստահ եմ, որ առողջապահության ոլորտում լուրջ փոփոխություններ են լինելու:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կոռուպցիան այնպիսի հասարակական արատ է, որի դեմ պետք է պայքարել անընդհատ: Ճիշտ չի լինի ասել, որ մենք չենք պայքարում այս չարիքի դեմ: Գուցե այդ պայքարը այնքան էլ տեսանելի չի եղել մեր հասարակությանը: Հավատացնում եմ, որ ինչպես մնացած, այնպես էլ այս ոլորտում մեր գործունեությունը այսուհետ լինելու է առավել թափանցիկ:
> Կոռուպցիայի դեմ մենք պայքարել ենք, պայքարում ենք և շարունակելու ենք անհաշտ պայքար մղել: Ես դա ապացուցել եմ իմ կենսագրությամբ, իմ աշխատանքով: Հիշեք, թե Հայաստանում, երբ են նման մեղադրանքով ձերբակալվել սովորաբար անձեռնմխելի համարվող պաշտոնյաներ:
> Երբ ես ձեզանից քվե էի խնդրում, ես լավ հասկանում էի, որ այս հիմնախնդրի լուծման պատասխանատվությունը նույնպես վերցնում էի ինձ վրա: Իմ գործունեությամբ ես ապացուցել եմ, որ չկա խոստում, որը ես չեմ կատարել:
> Կոռուպցիան շատ ավելի խորը երևույթ է, քան կաշառք տալ կամ վերցնելը: Իմ ցանկությունն է կառուցել արդար հասարակություն: Իսկ արդար հասարակությունն այն չէ, որտեղ կաշառք չեն տալիս, արդար հասարակությունն այն չէ, որտեղ կաշառք չեն վերցնում: Արդար հասարակությունն այն հասարակությունն է, որտեղ գործում է օրենքը, որտեղ օրենքի առաջ հավասար են բոլորը:
> Գիտեք, թվում է, որ ամենահեշտ լուծումը կարող է լինել հետևյալը, ինչպես շատերն են առաջարկում. սկսել հետևել բոլոր պետական պաշտոնյաներին և անցած դարի 30-ականների արատավոր եղանակով վհուկների որս սկսել: Միգուցե այդ ճանապարհով հնարավոր է մի քանիսին բացահայտել, բայց դա կլիներ ընդհամենը, բժշկական լեզվով ասած, տեղային բուժում: Այս ախտի դեմ, սակայն, անհրաժեշտ է համալիր և հետևողական բուժում: Այս ախտն ունի երկու հարուցիչ. մեկը անպարկեշտ պաշտոնյան է, մյուսը` մեր այն քաղաքացին, ով իր րոպեական խնդիրը լուծելու նպատակով գործարքի մեջ է մտնում այդ պաշտոնյայի և իր խղճի հետ, այնուհետև ամենուր բարձրագոչում է երկրում տիրող կաշառակերության և կոռուպցիայի մասին: Այս արատավոր երևույթի դեմ պայքարի առաջին երեք քայլերն իմ կարծիքով հետևյալն են.
> 1.Մեր երկրի օրենսդրությունը պետք է լինի այնպիսին, որ պաշտոնյան իր հայեցողությամբ կամայական որոշումներ ընդունելու օրենսդրական հնարավորություն չունենա: Այսինքն, պետք է ոչ թե օրենք գրել կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի մասին, այլև մեր յուրաքանչյուր օրենք պետք է ունենա հակակոռուպցիոն տարր, պետք է առավելապես բացառի կոռուպցիոն ռիսկը:
> 2.Վարչարարության որակի բարելավում, որը ենթադրում է քաղաքացի-պաշտոնյա առավել քիչ շփում, քանի որ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերն ավելի նկատելի են այն ոլորտներում, որտեղ քաղաքացիների ու պաշտոնյաների շփումն ավելի շատ է: Սրա ելքը նորագույն տեխնոլոգիաների լայն կիրառումն է կառավարման համակարգում, ինչը ևս նվազեցնում է սուբյեկտիվիզմը:
> 3.Խիստ վերահսկողություն պետական բոլոր կառույցների աշխատանքի նկատմամբ:
> Որպեսզի այս երեք քայլերը առավել արդյունավետ լինեն, ես նաև ակնկալում եմ Ձեր աջակցությունը: Մենք միասնական ջանքերով մեր հասարակության իրավագիտակցությունը պետք է հասցնենք այն մակարդակին, որ առանց կաշառատվության չկա կաշառակերություն: Այստեղ կա նաև հոգեբանական գործոն: Մենք մեր քաղաքացու մեջ պետք է արմատավորենք այն միտքը, որ պետությունը նրա գործընկերն է և ոչ թե՝ թշնամին: Միևնույն ժամանակ մեր հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ պետք է սերմանենք նաև այն կարծիքը, որ կաշառակերությունը ոչ միայն անօրինականություն է, այլև անբարոյականություն:


Սերժ Սարգսյան 26.03.2008

Պետական մարմիններին խիստ վերահսկողը էսօր ասում ա Տիգրան 4 տարի ա ինձ կուտ ես տալի, դա լավ չի։




> «Հայաստանի նախագահը բազմիցս արտահայտել է իր հստակ դիրքորոշումը նմանօրինակ արարքների վերաբերյալ: Այդպիսի վարքագիծն անընդունելի է եւ անհանդուրժելի: Իսկ պետական պաշտոնյայի դեպքում` առավել եւս»,- նկատել է Արզումանյանը:


Խոսքը մի մարդու վարքագծի մասին է, ով այսօր նախարարի պաշտոն է զբաղեցնում։




> Առողջապահության համակարգում կոռուպցիոն ռիսկերը նվազում են: Այսօր լրագրողների հետ ճեպազրույցի ժամանակ նման տեսակետ հայտնեց ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը: Նրա խոսքով, իհարկե, տասնյակ տարիների ընթացքում արմատավորված ոչ ցանկալի երեւույթներ  կան համակարգում, որից, նախարարի համոզմամբ, ոլորտը քայլ առ քայլ դուրս է գալիս:
> 
> “Ստվերային երեւույթները մենք նվազեցնում ենք, պաշտոնական գանձումներն ավելացնում, որպեսզի կարողանանք ոլորտը, բուժաշխատողներին ու բժիշկներին այդ երեւույթներից հեռու պահել: Դա մեր քաղաքականությունն է”,-ասել է նախարարն ու հավելել.”Այսօր մեր բոլոր ոլորտներն այդ ուղղությամբ են աշխատում”:


7 Նոյեմբեր 2011

----------

Tig (29.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ tert.am
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, Դերոն իրավունք ունի նման կերպ արտահայտվելու:
> 
> 
> հ.գ. «Դերո» դիմելաձևի հեղինակային իրավունքը պատկանում է Ս.Սարգսյանին:


Դերոն էլ ա մտել դերի մեջ, ու հետևում ա մոդային: Իրավունք ունի նման կերպ արտահայտվելու, թե չունի, չեմ կարա ասեմ: Բայց հաստատ կարամ ասեմ, որ հիմա Հայաստանում փիս մոդայա դարձել չքմեղացած առաքյալի դեմքով ինքնաքննադատությունը - ծիպա մենք էլ գիտենք որ վատ ա, ամեն ինչ անում ենք որ լավ լինի, բայց ինչքան կարում ենք էնքան էլ անում են: Ու էս սաղ գալիս ա Սերժի «թալանչի մաքսավորները», «արատավոր ատկատը», «կոռումպացված գնումների համակարգը», «Տարոն ջան սիրուն չի» անհաջող բեմադրություններից: Սերժին միացել ա Նարեկացին իրա «լվացեք կովի ծիծիկներ», «Դիլիջանը ֆինանսական կենտրոն», «մենք մեղավոր չենք, օլիգարներն են մեղավեր» լացուկոցով: 

Փաստորեն Հայաստանում իմ հատ գեղեցին ավանդույթ ա ձևավորվել, Սերժը բացեիբաց խոսում ա նրանից որ սաղ երկիրը քաքի մեջ ա, ու նենց դեմքով, ծիպա ինքը դրա հետ կապ չունի ու մի բան էլ բոլորիս նման բորբոքված ու անհանգստացած ա: Մնացած պաշտոնյաներն էլ լավ ձևը գտել են, ամեն մեկը իրա փայ բացեիբաց խոսում իրա ոլորտում առկա արատավոր երևույթների մասին, ու նենց չքմեղացած առաքյալի տեսքով, ոնց որ տատս ա էտ ոլորտում պետական քաղաքականություն իրականացնողը - ծիպա, գիտեք ինչ կա, մենք ձեզանից լավ գիտենք, որ պրոբլեմներ ունենք, չենք ժխտում, պայքարում են, ձեզ էլ անկեղծ ամեն ինչի մասին ասում ենք: 

Կարճ ասած, լուրջ մի ընդունեք, Հայոց քաղաքական վերնախավը գտնվում ա лицемерие-и բարձրակետում: Կներեք, հայերեն հոմանիշը չեմ կարում գտնեմ:

----------

Chuk (29.09.2012), keyboard (29.09.2012), Malxas (08.10.2012), Tig (29.09.2012), Արէա (29.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դումանյանը մի տարում հասցրեց բժշկական համալսարանը տեղը տեղին քանդել ու նորից ԽԾԲ-ի վերածել ու հիմա սենց հայտարարություննե՞ր ա անում: Ու մի հատ հարց չի էլ տալիս. բժիշկն ինչու՞ ա տենց գործարքների մեջ մտնում: Մի հատ չի նայում՝ ինչ աշխատավարձ ա բժիշկը ստանում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, գուցե ինքը շատ լավ մարդ ա, բայց էսօր ինքն ա պատասխանատու համակարգի համար, ու ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Մեռանք ասելով՝ էդ պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրությունն առաջ բրդեք, որ բժիշկը փողի հետ ոչ մի անմիջական շփում չունենա: Հը-ը, իրանց դուր ա գալիս էս վիճակը:

----------

Chuk (12.10.2012), Freeman (12.10.2012), Tig (12.10.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Դումանյանը մի տարում հասցրեց բժշկական համալսարանը տեղը տեղին քանդել ու նորից ԽԾԲ-ի վերածել


Դու քո բնավորության համաձայն, անհիմն մեղադրում ես մարդկանց մի բանում, ինչը իրականում չկա, և լսարանի մոտ տպավրություն ես ստեղծում, թե իբր քո ասացները ճիշտ են: 

Հիմնավորիր ասացներդ` կապված բժշկական համալսարանի "քանդվելու" հետ: Եթե պետքա հիմնավորումներիդ մեջ լինի կարտոֆիլ ֆրին` ուրեմն կարաս ընդհանրապես չգրես, որտև էտ պրիմիտիվ, մանկական պատասխանները, մեղմ ասաց, անլուրջ են: 
ԽԾԲ-ի վերաբերյալ` Դումանյանի որ խնամին կամ բարեկամնա բժշկական համալսարանում ստացել պաշտոն? Եթե չասես` դու կդառնաս սուտասան մարդ (վերջինս շատ մոտ է...) : 




> ու հիմա սենց հայտարարություննե՞ր ա անում:


Այս արտահայտությունը բնականաբար չի վերաբերում բոլորին,այլ վերաբերում է *ուղղորդող* բժիշկներին: Չտենալ այս խնդիրը, չխոսելով այս խնդրի մասին, կնշանակի` ձեռնտու չէ: 




> Ու մի հատ հարց չի էլ տալիս. բժիշկն ինչու՞ ա տենց գործարքների մեջ մտնում: Մի հատ չի նայում՝ ինչ աշխատավարձ ա բժիշկը ստանում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, գուցե ինքը շատ լավ մարդ ա, բայց էսօր ինքն ա պատասխանատու համակարգի համար, ու ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում:


Ճիշտա, պրոբլեմը աշխատավարձի մեջա: Նաև հաշվի առ, որ համակարգում եղած կեղտոտ իրավիճակը ներկայիս նախարարի օրոք չի եղել, ինքը նոր է աշխատում և ուզում է այդ արատավոր երևույթները հնարավորին վերացնել (քչացնել) : Քանի որ քիչ հավանական է, որ դու մանրամասնորեն հետևես քաղաքականությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ այս հայտարարությունով գործը չի ավարտվում, բարեփոխումներն առջևում են, այս թվում` բժիշկների աշխատավարձի բարձրացումը: 




> Մեռանք ասելով՝ էդ պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրությունն առաջ բրդեք, որ բժիշկը փողի հետ ոչ մի անմիջական շփում չունենա:


Սա վաղուց է քննարկվում` այս թեման, արդեն մի քանի տարի, նենց որ դու ամերիկա չես բացում, 2013-2014թթ. այդ հարցը լուծվելու է: 

P.S. Շատերին թվում է, թե լուրջ խնդիրները մի քանի օրում լուծվում են. *դա չիմացության, գործին չտիրապետելու հետևանք է:*

----------

Ամմէ (11.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Դու քո բնավորության համաձայն, անհիմն մեղադրում ես մարդկանց մի բանում, ինչը իրականում չկա, և լսարանի մոտ տպավրություն ես ստեղծում, թե իբր քո ասացները ճիշտ են: 
> 
> Հիմնավորիր ասացներդ` կապված բժշկական համալսարանի "քանդվելու" հետ: Եթե պետքա հիմնավորումներիդ մեջ լինի կարտոֆիլ ֆրին` ուրեմն կարաս ընդհանրապես չգրես, որտև էտ պրիմիտիվ, մանկական պատասխանները, մեղմ ասաց, անլուրջ են: 
> ԽԾԲ-ի վերաբերյալ` Դումանյանի որ խնամին կամ բարեկամնա բժշկական համալսարանում ստացել պաշտոն? Եթե չասես` դու կդառնաս սուտասան մարդ (վերջինս շատ մոտ է...) : 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս արտահայտությունը բնականաբար չի վերաբերում բոլորին,այլ վերաբերում է *ուղղորդող* բժիշկներին: Չտենալ այս խնդիրը, չխոսելով այս խնդրի մասին, կնշանակի` ձեռնտու չէ: 
> 
> ...


Vaio ջան, աստված տա ճիշտ դուրս գաս: Բայց մինչև չտեսնենք չենք հավատա: Հավատանք, որ փոխենքը իսկզբանէ սին էր: Ընդ որում տեսանելի փոփոխությունները պիտի իրենց չսպասեցնեն, քանի որ բանը բանից շաաատ վաղուց է անցել:

----------

Freeman (12.10.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ԽԾԲ ասելով նկատի ունեի, որ Դումանյանի օրոք նորից հնարավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ուսանողները ԽԾԲ-ով քննություն ստանան: Արդյունքում՝ անվճարում հայտնվեցին էնպիսի մարդիկ, որ երեք-չորս տարի անվճար անցնելու հավակնություններ էլ չէին ունեցել, իսկ իսկական լավ սովորողները կամ վերջին տեղերով անցան անվճար, կամ ընդհանրապես վճարովի դարձան: Իսկ ես հետդ վիճելու հավես չունեմ: Չգիտեմ էլ ով ես, ինչացու ես ու վաբշե ինչ ես ուզում ինձնից: 

Քանդելու հետ կապված էլ համալսարանական կլինիկաներից մեկի սարքավորումները պատրաստվում էր վաճառել: Չգիտեմ՝ վերջը արեց տենց բան, թե չէ, բայց որ ուզում էր, էդ հաստատ էր:

Էլ չասեմ, որ հայբուսակների էրեխեքը նույն հիմունքներով են օրդինատուրա/մագիստրատուրա ընդունվում, ինչ համալսարանականները, մինչդեռ սաղին էլ պարզ ա, թե բուսակներում ոնց են գնահատականներ ստանում ու ոնց են մարդիկ գերազանցիկ լինում:




> Ճիշտա, պրոբլեմը աշխատավարձի մեջա: Նաև հաշվի առ, որ համակարգում եղած կեղտոտ իրավիճակը ներկայիս նախարարի օրոք չի եղել, ինքը նոր է աշխատում և ուզում է այդ արատավոր երևույթները հնարավորին վերացնել (քչացնել) : Քանի որ քիչ հավանական է, որ դու մանրամասնորեն հետևես քաղաքականությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ այս հայտարարությունով գործը չի ավարտվում, բարեփոխումներն առջևում են, այս թվում` բժիշկների աշխատավարձի բարձրացումը:


Աստված տա, ասածդ ճիշտ դուրս գա:

Իսկ պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրությունը հա հետաձգում են, հա դանդաղեցնում են: Լավ կլինի՝ 2013-2014-ին էլ հետաձգելու պատճառ չունենան:

----------


## Rhayader

Դերենիկ Դումանյանն առողջապահության նախարա՞ր է  :Shok:  մենք առողջապահության նախարա՞ր ունենք  :Shok:  կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել:

----------

Freeman (13.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (13.10.2012), Աթեիստ (13.10.2012), Տրիբուն (14.10.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Դերենիկ Դումանյանն առողջապահության նախարա՞ր է  մենք առողջապահության նախարա՞ր ունենք  կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել:


Տարբեր տեսակի մարդիկ կան. մարդիկ կան կյանքից հետ են մնացել կիլոմետրերով, մարդիկ կան կյանքին համահունչ են շարժվում, մարդիկ կան առողջապահության բնագավառից ոչինչ չեն հասկանում, մարդիկ կան քաղաքականությամբ չեն հետաքրքրվում, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ հետաքրքրվում էլ են` զրո են... և այլն, շատ բաներա լինում...

----------

Ամմէ (11.11.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Տարբեր տեսակի մարդիկ կան. մարդիկ կան կյանքից հետ են մնացել կիլոմետրերով, մարդիկ կան կյանքին համահունչ են շարժվում, մարդիկ կան առողջապահության բնագավառից ոչինչ չեն հասկանում, մարդիկ կան քաղաքականությամբ չեն հետաքրքրվում, իսկ եթե նույնիսկ հետաքրքրվում էլ են` զրո են... և այլն, շատ բաներա լինում...


Մարդիկ էլ կան՝ խոսքերից ՀՀԿ-ի հոտ է գալիս :Jpit:  Եթե, ասենք, Վովա Գասպարյանը մի օր հայտարարի՝ ժողովուրդ, գաիշնիկներին մի վստահեք, դրանք թալանչի խաբեբաներ են, ի՞նչ պիտի ասենք, ապրի՛ Վովա Գասպարյանն, ինչ ազնիվ է, թե՞ այ մարդ, իսկ ու՞մ պատասխանատվության տակ է ճանապարհային ոստիկանության ոլորտը: Ոնց որ Ս.Ս.-ի ասածը լինի՝ մոտավորապես այսպես, ժող, չորս տարի իմ իսկ նշանակած կառավարությունն իմ խոսքերը բանի տեղ չի դրել: Մի հատ էլ Դումանյանը որոշեր, որ պետք է «գլխից բռնել», կոմեդիան լիարժեք կլիներ:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012), Արէա (14.10.2012), Ձայնալար (14.10.2012), Տրիբուն (14.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դերենիկ Դումանյանն առողջապահության նախարա՞ր է  մենք առողջապահության նախարա՞ր ունենք  կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել:


Որ մտքովդ անցել ա կյանքին համահունչ քայլել, ուրեմն իմացած լինես, որ մի 17 հատ էլ դրանից կա: Ու էս սաղին գլխին էլ Նարեկացին ա, Նարեկացու գլխին էլ Պողոս առաքյալն ա՝ կաթողիկոսի օրհնանքով: Պողոսն էլ փիս ջղայնացած ա էս վերջերս, քանի որ պատահական իմացել ա, որ սրբերը ատկատ են վերցնում: Նարեկացին էլ ընգած ատկատչիներին ա հիմա ման գալիս: Ու էս սաղ պատմության մեջ ամենամեղքը կովերն են, քանի որ ծծերն անլվա են մնացել - Նարեկացին խառն ա:

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), murmushka (02.11.2012), Rhayader (14.10.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (14.10.2012), Արէա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Դերենիկ Դումանյանի համոզմամբ՝ դեղերի ներմուծման ոլորտում մենաշնորհ չկա։ Բացի այդ, նա չգիտի, թե արդյոք «Հանրապետական» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը դեղ ներմուծո՞ւմ է, թե՝ ոչ։ 
> 
> «Իմ կարծիքով դեղերի ներմուծումը մենաշնորհված չէ, որովհետև 70 կազմակերպություններ կան, որոնք դեղորայք են ներկրում Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է դա մենաշնորհ համարվել»,- այսօր ԱԺ-ում լրագրողների հետ ճեպազրույցի ժամանակ ասաց նախարարը:
> 
> Լրագրողի հարցին՝ տեղյա՞կ է նախարարը, թե 70 կազմակերպություններից քանիսի տերն է ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը, նախարարը պատասխանեց, որ ինքը չգիտի պատգամավորն, ընդհանրապես, դեղեր ներմուծու՞մ է, թե՝ ոչ:
> 
> «Ես դեղեր ներկրողների ազգանունները չեմ հարցնում, ես գիտեմ, որ 70 կազմակերպություն զբաղվում է դեղերի ներկրմամբ, որոնք դիմում են Առողջապահության նախարարություն, խնդրում թույլտվություն, որ տվյալ անուն դեղը ներկրեն: Մենք փորձագիտական կազմակերպության ենք դիմում, որն ուսումնասիրում է տվյալ դեղը և փաստաթղթերը, որից հետո արդեն թույլ ենք տալիս»,– ասաց նա:
> 
> «Իսկ թե ում ազգանունով է՝ ինձ չի հետաքրքրում։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, որ դեղը լինի որակյալ, անվտանգ և արդյունավետ»,- ասաց նա և նշեց, որ ներմուծվող դեղերը միանշանակ անվտանգ են:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են

----------

Jarre (01.11.2012), Moonwalker (01.11.2012), Tig (01.11.2012), Ներսես_AM (01.11.2012)

----------

